# Babelfish Game



## Vipera Magnifica (May 29, 2010)

This game is pretty simple. Before you post, you have to back-translate from Japanese using Yahoo! Babelfish

Example:

Person #1: (Hey guys, what's up?) As for the just a little person, is there what?

Person #2: (Damn, you talk funny, LOL) Denunciation, it is strange, LOL you speak

Of course, you don't have to provide the original text.

Let's go...


You think of that I this thread should be funny somewhat.


----------



## Teacher9985 (Aug 15, 2010)

(How much do I have to pay to get three cars?) If which rank you do not pay in order to obtain 3 cars don't I become?


----------



## wolftamer9 (Aug 15, 2010)

In some ranking 3 cars don' You don't pay in order to obtain?; Does t I become?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2010)

I propose that most safety of three selections you buy.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2010)

I propose most safe things of three selections which you buy.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 16, 2010)

The extreme bird, the I was that already.


----------



## Hogia (Sep 25, 2010)

(Hey, I'm as tall as a Pidgeot.)Hey and I' m as tall as a Pidgeot.

:|


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Sep 26, 2010)

Considerably, but you' Re-arrive there.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 27, 2010)

(balloons are funny) The Balloon is strange


----------



## Hogia (Sep 27, 2010)

(The phoenix is an immortal bird of fire.)Phoenix is the immortal bird of the fire.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 27, 2010)

(Why do we find this stuff funny?) We why are strange, you find these raw materials?


----------



## Hogia (Sep 27, 2010)

(Pidgeot spreads its beautiful wings wide to frighten its enemies. It can fly at Mach 2 speed.)Pidgeot expands the beautiful wing widely in order to surprise the enemy. As for that it is possible to fly at speed of Mach 2.


----------



## River (Sep 27, 2010)

We enjoy the plural versions of the game which is based by the monster of all small-sized changes.


----------



## Hogia (Oct 5, 2010)

Articuno of purple is the bird of the ice of [amejisuto].
Whut.


----------

